# OH140 Intake valve needed!



## VaridriveGT14 (May 5, 2011)

Looking for an Techumseh OH140 intake valve part# 33505. either new or a good used one. cant find one ANYWHERE! hopefully someone from the forum can help. If you have one you can part with please let me know! Dont want my tractor to die over an intake valve... thanks!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Do you have the model# of your tractor?


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Appears to be a lot of hits if you Google-
Tecumseh 33505 valve


----------



## VaridriveGT14 (May 5, 2011)

most of the hit list the part and they let you go through the whole process or ordering the valve only to send you and email an hour or so later telling you it is not availible... but i did try parts tree and made the woman go in the warehouse and physically grab the last one they had!!!! so it got shipped... arrivced got lapped in and installed in my engine!!!! i got nervous there as it seems to be th elast one in the universe LOL


----------

